# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  مشکل در انتخاب موضوع پروژه (کارشناسی)

## arashkey

من برای پروژه پایان دوره تحصیلی یه موضوع در مورد برنامه نویسی (فقط نرم افزار) برای موبایل می خوام. برای عنوان پروژه باید سه نکته رو مد نظر داشته باشیم. تا به حال کسی در دانشگاه اون برنامه رو ننوشته باشه ، تا به حال کسی بیرون روی این پروژه کار نکرده باشه ، قابل پیاده سازی باشه.
نمونه پروژه هایی که دوستانم نوشتن اینا بود:
یک برد که روی اون سیم کارت می خورد و متصل به کامپیوتر بود . و از طریق کامپیوتر متن sms خاصی رو برای شماره هایی که اونم تو کامپیوتر ذخیره شده بود ارسال می کرد.
وسیله که با یک سنسور فعال می شد و وقتی فعال می شد یک sms برای کسی که براش تعبیه شده بود ارسال می کرد . مثالا sms می کرد دزد اومده یا خطر آتش سوزی و ...
یک بازی دسته جمعی که با Bluetooth امکان بازی داشتید. البته نمی دونم خود بازی دقیقا چی بوده.

نمونه برنامه هایی که بیرون دیدم هم که زیاده ، چنتایش ایناست:
دیکشنری 
انواع بازی ها
تقویم 
ماشین حساب حرفه ای و ساده

پس نتیجه می گیریم هیچ کدوم از موارد بالا نباید باشه ، اگر کسی نظری داره که فکر می کنه به درد می خوره بگزاره تا منم استفاده کنم 
فعلا تنها چیزی که به ذهن من رسیده یه برنامه برای مرتب کردن انباکس و جستجو در اونه 
یعنی این برنامه اول اینباکس رو می خونه بعد قابلیت جستجو در اون رو بهتون می ده . البته نمی دونم این برنامه تا چه حدی قابل پیاده سازی هستش

----------


## arashkey

هر نظری باشد لطفا بیان کنید

----------

